# ajuntamento



## Piliana

Oi, amigos!

Não entendo esta palavra, conheço o seu sentido, mais não sé como expressa-la. Podem me ajudar?

O contexto:

Sem identidade social, deixaremos de ser um povo e nos tornaremos um ajuntamento, uma plateia de espectadores no rol das nações.

Meu intento:

Sin identidad social, dejaremos de ser un pueblo y nos volveremos un (...?),  una audiencia de espectadores en el rol de las naciones.

Obrigada pela sua ajuda!


----------



## Carfer

'_Ajuntamento_' é um grupo, uma reunião de pessoas que se juntam, sem que o grupo adquira uma identidade própria definida. _Ayuntamiento, multitud de personas, muchedumbre _
*
ayuntamiento*

1. m. Acción y efecto de ayuntar o ayuntarse.
 (do DRAE)


----------



## Piliana

Piliana said:


> Oi, amigos!
> 
> Não entendo esta palavra, conheço o seu sentido, mais não sé como expressa-la. Podem me ajudar?
> 
> O contexto:
> 
> Sem identidade social, deixaremos de ser um povo e nos tornaremos um ajuntamento, uma plateia de espectadores no rol das nações.
> 
> Meu intento:
> 
> Sin identidad social, dejaremos de ser un pueblo y nos volveremos un (...?),  una audiencia de espectadores en el rol de las naciones.
> 
> Obrigada pela sua ajuda!




Sim, pode ser, Carfer, faz sentido!
Brigada!


----------



## gato radioso

Una masa...?

Porque se deixarem de ser um povo, entendo que perderam o seu sentido colectivo ou ainda político, tornando-se numa simples acumulação/aglomeração de pessoas sem uma identidade colectiva concreta.


----------



## Piliana

Sim, é outra possibilidade, certo?

Obrigada, Gato radioso!


----------



## gato radioso

Piliana said:


> Sim, é outra possibilidade, certo?
> 
> Obrigada, Gato radioso!



¡A sus pies!


----------



## Piliana




----------



## frajolão

Em espanhol  a uma massa  de seguidores sem muito critério, dizemos *hatajo. *Tem que usar a palabrinha com cautela, pois e bastante despectiva.

*hatajo.*


1. m. Grupo pequeño de ganado.

2. m. despect. Grupo de personas o cosas. Un hatajo de pillos, de disparates.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Piliana

Sim, você está certo. Mais o contexto é depreciativo, uma crítica. Usei “ajuntamento”, mais muito obrigada pela tua ajuda.


----------



## Ari RT

Eu gosto muito do som da palavra "batiburrillo". Um conjunto de coisas reunidas/ajuntadas, sem ordem ou conexão entre elas. 
Mas só ouvi na Espanha. Não saberia dizer se se usa no México.


----------



## Piliana

Oi! 
Eu gosto também da palavra, mais não se usa muito em México. Obrigada!


----------



## gato radioso

Se quiseres por uma nuance despectiva, também podes dizer:
_Patulea_
Embora "hatajo" seja, para mim, a melhor opção.
Acho que ambas vêm a ser o que em português seria "corja", não é?


----------



## Piliana

Obrigada, gato radioso!


----------



## Ari RT

Piliana said:


> deixaremos de ser um povo e nos tornaremos um ajuntamento


À medida que nos afastamos da postagem inicial, tendemos a perder de vista o caso concreto.
Vejo, depois de ler com mais cuidado, que a frase traz um contexto: deixamos de ser um povo para ser um [ajuntamento como antônimo de povo].
O que vai entre [ ] é o que queremos encontrar em Espanhol.
Não conheço uma palavra que traga ao mesmo tempo as noções de "atado", "haz", "hatajo" e de falta de correlação. Mas, pensando bem, isso não está na palavra "ajuntamento", está no contexto (deixamos de ser A para nos tornar B). Portanto, essas palavras acima deveriam servir, assim como seus sinônimos "manojo", "montón", "pila", "mogollón". A estes ouvidos estrangeiros, me parece que quanto mais depreciativo, melhor.

¿Que lhes parece aos nativos o uso da palavra "lío" nesse contexto? ¿Causaria confusão com a noção de "problema" (deixaríamos de ser um povo para nos tornar um problema/imbróglio)? Em PT-BR a troca de "ajuntamento" por "imbróglio" nessa frase soaria demasiado literal, mas seria, do ponto de vista etimológico, uma excelente escolha. Se imbróglio não tivesse assumido a conotação de situação confusa, problemática. ¿O mesmo acontece em Espanhol com "lío"?

Também usaríamos o particípio do verbo: nos tornar um "ajuntado" (mesma palavra em PT e ES), uma plateia... com o sentido de algo reunido sem cuidado.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Se quiseres por uma nuance despectiva, também podes dizer:
> _Patulea_
> Embora "hatajo" seja, para mim, a melhor opção.
> Acho que ambas vêm a ser o que em português seria "corja", não é?



Não, '_ajuntamento_' não tem nenhuma nota depreciativa e não tem de ser uma '_corja_', um bando de gente de mau carácter. _'Ajuntamento_' é, por exemplo, o grupo de mirones que se reúne quando ocorre um acidente de trânsito, nesse caso sem propósito maior do que o de satisfazer a curiosidade mórbida dos participantes. Mas pode ter, pelo contrário, um objectivo mais sério, pode ser previamente concertado ou puramente ocasional, pode ser legal ou ilegal. A dimensão não conta, embora o bom senso mande que não se considere '_ajuntamento_', pelo menos para efeitos legais, o facto de dois ou três amigos se encontrarem para tomar café. Mas há e sempre houve quem discordasse. A noção que se ensinava aos polícias no tempo da ditadura era a de que há '_ajuntamento_' logo que se reúnam duas pessoas no mesmo local. Se a reunião lhes cheirasse a esturro (e sabemos como é apurado o faro policial), tratava-se de '_ajuntamento_' ilegal, que lhes dava o direito de mandar dispersar e de propinar umas chanfalhadas no lombo dos recalcitrantes, se os houvesse. De mau carácter era quem lhes dava tal instrução, mas não deixa de ser verdade que estavam certos quanto à definição. O '_ajuntamento_' é, em rigor, apenas isso, a reunião de duas ou mais pessoas. Porém, só isso não basta para poder sinónimo de _'povo_'. É o que, a meu ver, no fundo, a frase quer dizer, não há povo onde só há um ajuntamento de pessoas. Mas essa é uma conclusão da sociologia e da ciência política. No domínio linguistico, que é o que nos ocupa, havendo mirones e '_ajuntamentos_' em toda a parte, e tendo até tido a Espanha uma ditadura muito semelhante à nossa, será que não há um termo equivalente que cubra todas as facetas do nosso '_ajuntamento_'?


> Ajuntamentos na rua são proibidos
> *Ajuntamentos na rua são proibidos*
> 
> A última medida restritiva aprovada pelas autoridades da Bielorrússia determina que duas pessoas que se juntem na rua podem ser detidas administrativamente e permanecer encarceradas por um período até 15 dias, mesmo se não estiverem a fazer nada. Uma lei aprovada na sexta-feira proíbe a "reunião de cidadãos em lugares públicos, incluindo no exterior, para acção ou inacção previamente combinada e que pode dar origem à expressão de sentimentos políticos ou protestos".





> Ativista do Movimento Sem Emprego foi constituída arguida e acusada de crime de desobediência por ter participado numa suposta manifestação. A PSP agiu e diz que "não tem de justificar a sua atuação".
> 
> A Polícia de Segurança Pública considera que "duas pessoas já fazem uma manifestação" e que qualquer manifestação tem de ser comunicada à Câmara Municipal. É esta a justificação dada para que a PSP tenha proibido a presença do Movimento Sem Emprego junto de um centro de emprego de Lisboa, em Março. Para a PSP duas pessoas são uma manifestação


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, é verdade que na ditadura espanhola, os "_ajuntamentos_" de pessoas eran penados. Creio que isto chamava-se "reunión ilegal". O problema é que, embora temos e compreendemos o mesmo conceito em ambos países, entre nós a palavra mudou. Hoje, "ayuntamiento" é só a cámara municipal (sobre tudo a institução, e também na fala cotidiana o prédio onde ista tem a sede principal: chamada "la casa consistorial" numa fala mais culta). De facto, "ayuntamiento" também quer dizer coito, mas é um uso tão arcaico e tão pedante que a maioria dos falantes não entendería. Em resumo, que por estes lados temos perdido o significado original do termo, que era de grande utilidade e temos que recorrer a "reunión/aglomeración/peña/mogollón/hatajo..."


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Sim, é verdade que na ditadura espanhola, os "_ajuntamentos_" de pessoas eran penados. Creio que isto chamava-se "reunión ilegal". O problema é que, embora temos e compreendemos o mesmo conceito em ambos países, entre nós a palavra mudou. Hoje, "ayuntamiento" é só a cámara municipal (sobre tudo a institução, e também na fala cotidiana o prédio onde ista tem a sede principal: chamada "la casa consistorial" numa fala mais culta). De facto, "ayuntamiento" também quer dizer coito, mas é um uso tão arcaico e tão pedante que a maioria dos falantes não entendería. Em resumo, que por estes lados temos perdido o significado original do termo, que era de grande utilidade e temos que recorrer a "reunión/aglomeración/peña/mogollón/hatajo..."



'_Ajuntamento_', habitualmente acrescido do qualificativo _'carnal_', também significou coito em Portugal e nada impede que ainda hoje se escreva, se bem que já não seja comum. Em boa verdade, já só encontro a expressão em textos jurídicos com sabor um tanto histórico, principalmente os que têm por objecto o estudo da filiação e das sucessões. O estatuto dos filhos e o respectivo direito a herança dependia da legalidade do tal '_ajuntamento carnal_', conduzindo a distinções (hoje aberrantes, felizmente) entre filhos legítimos e ilegítimos ou bastardos, naturais, espúrios, adulterinos, incestuosos e sacrílegos, com diferentes direitos ou mesmo sem eles!!!. Da mesma forma, dizer de um casal que vivem '_juntos_', '_estão/são juntos_', '_juntaram-se/ajuntaram-se_', é uma forma, que ainda se usa, de dizer que não são casados legalmente, mas, mais uma vez, também hoje menos do que antigamente, acompanhando a generalizada aceitação das uniões de facto.
Que o termo espanhol '_ayuntamiento_' tenha vindo a designar o governo municipal não é de estranhar, visto que, na base, este resulta do ajuntamento dos munícipes para escolherem quem os governará. O curioso é que um termo que poderia designar um acto tão simples e comum como o de reunir/juntar/ajuntar/ pessoas por qualquer razão, tenha encolhido em sentido até já só ter aquele. Mas as línguas são como são, não há nada a dizer.


----------

